# Confused re puppy food quantities



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Rafi is on Royal canin junior he has 150 grams over 3 meals 
But on the back of the pack it say completely different he's approx 1 .6 kg and is 8 weeks - just wondering how to work it out as he grows - help 
Thanks


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle is on Royal Canin Junior Mini and he weighed 1.6kg at 8 weeks too.

I got very confused by the packet too but if you go onto their website it is much more detailed and clearer to understand. I think you work it out based on what their adult weight is supposed to be. Puzzle is supposed to reach 7kg so I worked it out from there. He has 4 meals a day still, soon to change to 3, but I divide it into 5 portions and use the 5th for training/treats.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Becky 
So what is the total grams you are feeding him in a day current and how old is puzzle ???


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle is 12 weeks and is on 130g per day.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Thankyou I feel reassured now I hadn't realised the weight was adult weight - puppy brain ! Thanks Tracy


----------

